# Almost afraid to find out!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

After two months of fruitless searching, I finally found a reliable goat breeder who will perform AI on my goats! She does the whole thing, keeps the goats for a month, and does a pregnancy test on each doe before sending them back; but now I am afraid to find out just what this is going to cost me!! I should get a reply by tomorrow morning....

I know it will be worth it... I'm using Kastdemur, Blissberry and Wingwood lines, so next year's kids should be pretty nice. But I'm still afraid to find out what it's going to cost per doe!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

onder: For me, I would be afraid of telling my husband.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Gosh, good luck! It will probably be alot but like you said its going to be pretty worth it, the kids will help pay and you will be able to keep some nice show babies!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

A true example of bitter sweet. Hopefully the sweet will out way the bitter! I bet you get some amazing kids though!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> For me, I would be afraid of telling my husband.


 :laugh: Lucky for me I'm still single. I just have to ask my dad to drive me and the goats over, and hand over my hard earned money. :wink:

But yeah, there is some fear and trepidation as I await the next e-mail from the gal! My pocketbook is already looking a little scrawny.... I think it's going to look pretty emaciated after this!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is neat that you found someone to do this for you. Hopefully they will be reasonable on the price. Good luck!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So, she has the semen but not the bucks? Or do you get the semen and give it to her to do the AI? I'm a bit confused


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, she has some semen, but not what I want, so I have to get it shipped and then I give it to her. She will do all the work seeing as I haven't the foggiest about what to do. I would like to learn though... Would sure save me some $$$!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That sounds greatthen! Will she teach you how to do it? It would be nice to be able to do it yourself...then you can have any buck you want!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.. hope it all goes well... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! :wahoo: I got a price just now!! The AI services are free, you pay $1 per day for board (and she likes them to stay 30 days in case she has to re-do the AI), and the pregnancy test is $6.50. So I'm looking at spending roughly $36.50 per doe that I want bred. I was honestly expecting her to give me a quote of something around $200.... That's what a vet told me it might cost... :shocked: 

The expensive part is getting the semen shipped, since I have to buy a vapor shipper (fun, fun, fun). :roll: But it will be worth it to have those kind of genetics finally in my herd.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: That is a great price! I am happy that it worked out for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck on getting your girls bred!!! :thumbup: I LOVE Kastademer!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! :greengrin: I just looked online to see how much the vapor tanks are and yikes! The cheapest one was $900!!! :shocked: Methinks I need to do a bit more searching!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! $36.50 is great, but the $900...ouch! I hope you can work it out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a great price... :clap: 
but yeah... the tanks are outrageous.... :shocked:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the tank something that can be borrowed or leased? Maybe the lady who is going to do the AI for you or the person you are getting the seamen from can lease one to you.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^That's what I'm hoping.... Still waiting for a reply....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about doing AI but the price of the tank was just to much. I really hope you can find one cheaper. ray:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> The expensive part is getting the semen shipped, since I have to buy a vapor shipper (fun, fun, fun). :roll: But it will be worth it to have those kind of genetics finally in my herd.


I would look into renting. Sort of a deal like this.

http://www.synbiotics.com/ReproductiveS ... alForm.pdf

Or check out ebay. Sort of like this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/XC-MILLENIUM-SEMEN- ... 35a21e0bf7


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ah ha!! Thank you so much for those links! I like the one about renting... I'll have to look into something like that.... :hi5:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Ah ha!! Thank you so much for those links! I like the one about renting... I'll have to look into something like that.... :hi5:


I googled the Kastdemur's. Very nice.
I guess you are sure they can't let you use a container? I would seem like you could sell a lot more semen if you helped your customers get it shipped. I had a horse AI'd once, but it was cooled semen not frozen. They had a healthy deposit for the container, but I understood that. Oh, and that sounds like a great deal on the AI lady if she is any good at what she's doing.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

The gal who is doing it says she can usually get a doe to settle on the first try; so that's encouraging. She did however, say that she does NOT AI yearling does, since they are much more challenging. That was a bit of a bummer, since the doe I really wanted to be AI'd is a yearling. I asked her if she has a tank I could borrow/rent, but haven't heard back from her yet. I also have a friend nearby who has her own tank, so I asked her the same question... I wonder if I could still rent the tank from the link you gave; they do dogs, not goats, but a tank is a tank, right? It would only cost me $243 to rent it, which is much better than outright buying!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What does Kastdemur's require in their agreement? If you don't mind me asking. As far as the container, I mean.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

A few breeders (including Blissberry) offer free semen shipping to the ADGA Nationals.. Perhaps you can find someone local who would be going and have some transfered that way?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

That would be ideal! But do you still need a tank, even if someone else is bringing it? I'm ordering through Blissberry (they have Kastdemur lines), and I did notice the free shipping to the Nationals, bit I wasn't real sure who to ask to pick it up, if it was too late since they've started, how to go about getting that together, etc...


----------

